# ICD-10 Urology updates 2017



## skaur (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi all,

Where do I find out about Urology specific ICD-10 codes changes for 2017?

Thanks


----------



## JEYCPC (Sep 12, 2016)

AUA has a booklet and a cheat sheet available on their website.


----------



## VictoriaPCOM (Sep 13, 2016)

*Manager*

Hi.  I am looking for the cheat sheet/booklet you mention.  Can you please indicate where I would find it?  Trying to assist our physicians with the new mandates for non-specific codes.  Thanks


----------

